# Dutch decode Tesla logs



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Sometimes sources may omit parts of an original report that distorts what was shared. So here is a more complete version of Dutch decoding of Tesla crash logs:
https://www.reuters.com/business/au...t-has-decoded-teslas-driving-data-2021-10-21/
_The NFI found that Tesla had complied with data requests from the Dutch authorities, but left out a lot of data that could have proven useful._​​_"Tesla however only supplies a specific subset of signals, only the ones requested, for a specific timeframe, whereas the log files contain all the recorded signals," the NFI's report said._​​_By decrypting Tesla's code, the NFI now knows more about what kind of data the carmaker is storing and for how long, allowing for more detailed data requests, Hoogendijk said._​​_"You cannot claim what you do not know, so it's helpful that we now know what else is being stored," he said._​​_Hoogendijk added this also applies to other carmakers, as investigators simply do not know how much and what kind of data manufacturers store and for how long._​​_Tesla has remote access to the data, the lab said, which is periodically uploaded from cars and used by the company for product improvements or to fix malfunctions._​​_The NFI said it had obtained data from Tesla models S, Y, X and the mass-market Model 3 and shared the results at a conference of the European Association for Accident Research so that other accident analysts can use it._​
I think how hard our experts have worked to decode the CANbus data streams yet the logs remain a 'black hole.' I went to the conference web page but I had no luck finding the Dutch paper:
http://www.evuonline.org/index.php/enThey don't list a USA access country:
http://www.evuonline.org/index.php/laendergruppen
Perhaps more skilled web navigators in one of these countries might have more luck?

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

What's a little scary about it though is that a forensic lab isn't going to spend money researching something like this unless they can create a money-earning product. The fact that it's a _forensic_ lab indicates that the product they're aiming for is selling the ability for law enforcement agencies and insurance companies to have Teslas involved in an accident "testify" against their drivers.

To us that means any time we get into a crash, or even a traffic infraction, that justifies the expense of involving this forensics lab, it could increase the chance that claims will be denied, and criminal charges will be filed.

It won't happen every time, because I presume it would be expensive to send the MCU off to a Dutch lab. But a good example would be those Autopilot related crashes that end up in the news. The local police/highway patrol can send the MCU off to the lab, discover that the driver was watching TV on his phone and hung a weight on the steering wheel, and then criminal charges would be filed.

More common and down to earth though might be if you're involved in a crash that totals your Tesla, and the insurance company is on the hook for a large payout. They would spend some money to have the logs perused through and look for anything that indicates some kind of comparative negligence. For instance, if you were going above the speed limit just before the crash occurred. Then they would offer you less money, or deny the claim altogether, saying that you could have prevented the crash.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

JasonF said:


> a forensic lab isn't going to spend money researching something


We'll have to disagree on this. Just the web site states some reports are only shared with members ... a way to generate revenue. But we also have our own grassroots reverse engineers and crashed and salvaged MCUs are available. Knowing about it, we can 'roll our own.'

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> We'll have to disagree on this. Just the web site states some reports are only shared with members ... a way to generate revenue. But we also have our own grassroots reverse engineers and crashed and salvaged MCUs are available. Knowing about it, we can 'roll our own.'


That's a way to profit from it. I meant that no matter how altruistic you think a lab is, they generally won't spend a lot of money just on pure science for the sake of discovery.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The press of course skews it a bit. You can read the paper here:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ineering_and_evaluation_of_Tesla_vehicle_logs
and their github is here:

https://github.com/NetherlandsForensicInstitute/teslalogs


----------

